# xanax and steroids?



## stax (Feb 2, 2006)

im on a test cyp and deca cycle, does xanax have a major effect of any kind while on juice, ive recently taken a 2mg per night because sometimes it is hard to sleep. anybody?


----------



## Guru (Feb 2, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> im on a test cyp and deca cycle, does xanax have a major effect of any kind while on juice, ive recently taken a 2mg per night because sometimes it is hard to sleep. anybody?


Here is some info: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/alpraz_ad.htm

I do not think it should have any effect on the steroids. It might just be the Xanax or quite possibly the effects from the steroids. 

I would also look into your diet. That can have a huge effect on your sleeping. What does your diet look like and are you consuming caffeine   throughout the day?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 3, 2006)

No problem at all. I've been doing it for years. Just don't get hooked.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 3, 2006)

I've seen steroids mixed with xanax, ambien, ketamine, cocaine and never a problem.
Not that I'd do it myself, but I think that you'd really have to push huge doses in order to cause a problem.

I would use milk thistle, or Sam-e  to help the liver detox...

cheers.


----------



## Guru (Feb 4, 2006)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> I've seen steroids mixed with xanax, ambien, ketamine, cocaine and never a problem.
> Not that I'd do it myself, but I think that you'd really have to push huge doses in order to cause a problem.
> 
> I would use milk thistle, or Sam-e  to help the liver detox...
> ...


I remember using Sam-e. I used to much and I got sick man! I was shitting 24/7 haha


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 4, 2006)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> I've seen steroids mixed with xanax, ambien, ketamine, cocaine and never a problem.
> Not that I'd do it myself, but I think that you'd really have to push huge doses in order to cause a problem.
> 
> I would use milk thistle, or Sam-e  to help the liver detox...
> ...


i would deff advise against coke on cycle, that is asking for a heart attack


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 5, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i would deff advise against coke on cycle, that is asking for a heart attack




Because of the increased blood pressure due to water retention?  That's what I thought.

But how about using a diuretic such as MODURETIC to piss away some of that retained water? would that lower your blood pressure? 

If I am not mistaken, that is what menopausic women take...


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 6, 2006)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Because of the increased blood pressure due to water retention?  That's what I thought.
> 
> But how about using a diuretic such as MODURETIC to piss away some of that retained water? would that lower your blood pressure?
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that is what menopausic women take...



Your BP is gona go up on gear basically everytime, why would you risk coke when that jacks ur BP up a shitload more, as for diuretics that could work but not enough to justify yayo on cycle IMO


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a good friend doing his residency at the Mount Sinai E.R. in Miami Beach.
About two months ago, told me the story of some HUGE guy in his early 30's that was rushed to the E.R. with chest pains and trouble breathing.  
He said this guy listed every steroid in the book, plus GH.  this was shortly before he died of massive heart failure.

He did not have access to autopsy records, but all Docs in the E.R. suspected Steroids and some kind of recreationa drug use.

Be careful guys!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 6, 2006)

Gear or not, using cocaine is asking for a heart attack.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 6, 2006)

yayo is just fun but very dangerous to take....you never know how strong its going to be, and chasing the dragons tail can lead to an overdose.


I take Xanax and in all my research I have not found any negative info on steroids and xanax. Matter of fact due to my anxiety/panic issues if I don't take the Xanax i could never cycle.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 6, 2006)

Xanax is strong stuff, I've taken it to sleep on overnight flights (8+hours) and it leaves me groggy for easily 20 hours....    No idea on the dosage though, but it had to be low (Dr prescribed)


----------



## stax (Feb 6, 2006)

yes xanies deffinately make me more calm at night while on a cycle, i like them better then ambian. i never understood roid rage. ive done some pretty hard steroids but i was smart about it. i never have got to the point where i couldnt handle the situation. when i realy get jacked up thoughts is when im alone, i mean i get so pumped and have rage thoughts but never to a persons face. i love the rage pumped feeling but i dont think i would harm someone. i really think the xanax helps in that area


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 7, 2006)

Stax I take the Xanax to control increased anxiety on cycle....not because I have roid rage issues.... roid rage is BS and IMO only an excuse for assholes to be more of an asshole.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 7, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> yes xanies deffinately make me more calm at night while on a cycle, i like them better then ambian. i never understood roid rage. ive done some pretty hard steroids but i was smart about it. i never have got to the point where i couldnt handle the situation. when i realy get jacked up thoughts is when im alone, i mean i get so pumped and have rage thoughts but never to a persons face. i love the rage pumped feeling but i dont think i would harm someone. i really think the xanax helps in that area




Hey, I thought I was the only one on this board to admit it!!  I never hurt anyone, but the aggression is there, constantly.  Albeit under control, it is sometimes bothersome because I am always in tension.   I even dream with angry thoughts.

That is THE most dreaded side effect for me of steroids.


----------



## stax (Feb 7, 2006)

i agree, if your an asshole off the juice, the juice will just amplify the asshole. if you are a good person it will be controlled


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 8, 2006)

On the same subject, a question to you more experienced guys...

if I lowered test to 250/week, (insted of 500)  and hiked up EQ to 600, would the "Aggression" side effects subside??  or will the EQ counteract the lower dose of test???

I just shot again last night 150/ prop... today I am ready to throw my office chair out the window.... and it is my own business!! LOL...   for real, this anger is too uncomfortable.   I rather get "not as good" effects, but live peacefully. I am a fun, happy peaceful guy and this is not me.


----------

